
Programming Models for Distributed Computation Book - federicoponzi
https://github.com/heathermiller/dist-prog-book
======
bjz_
Great to see Bloom and Lasp mentioned! [https://github.com/heathermiller/dist-
prog-book/blob/master/...](https://github.com/heathermiller/dist-prog-
book/blob/master/chapter/7/langs-consistency.md#bloom)

------
bootcat
Good topic ! Waiting to see the completed version !!

------
pejrich
Awesome! Anyway to generate this as a PDF?

